# can anyone help please



## badlandbru (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi I have recently come into the procession of a pipe that I cannot seem to work out what it is or its value.

I think it say Bruyere Garantie on one side then may be Tyrole and then foreign made on the other

I cannot figure it out can anyone help?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tyrol is a state in Austria, in the Tyrolean Alps. Marking any product "Tyrol" puts it pre WWII, I think, so it's a pretty old pipe. I have no idea what it might be worth, but I would not "mess" with it much until you find out.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I see that brand of pipes come up on occasion, if it is a brand at all, some have suggested that it's more of a marking to detail materials used or something similar. Bruyere is probably most known as referring to a style of finish used on Dunhill pipes, but it is used by other brands as well. As to your question of value, there are too many of those style pipes and not enough demand from smokers or historians to make them particularly valuable. I wish I could be more helpful or optimistic, but hopefully you do get some enjoyment from it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> Bruyere is probably most known as referring to a style of finish used on Dunhill pipes, but it is used by other brands as well.


I thought "bruyere" was just an odd spelling of "briar", maybe French.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

freestoke said:


> I thought "bruyere" was just an odd spelling of "briar", maybe French.


I'm sure that's what it literally is, but the red Dunhill finish is Bruyere, while the other finishes, still made of briar, are called something else. I'm sure that, just like so much in life, this is just an example of pretentious marketing.


----------

